# My dog herd! Picture heavy!



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, all!! I haven't been on here in so long! I hope everyone is doing great. Thought I'd update my dog herd as I've lost some, re-homed some, and got some new dogs. 

I have a chihuahua sanctuary, I rescue unadoptable, special needs, and from death row. I'm right now at 12 dogs, one of whom will be going back to my daughter as soon as she finds a new place to live. 


First off, this is Gonzo, also known as Coffee Cream, he's become my daughter's emotional support dog. 



Next is Reggie, the dog that started it all, my first rescued Chi.



And then a new dog, this is Xena, a hospice old terrier mix with CHF. She's a sweetie!


This is Cocoa, a 5 pound grumpy old man.



Bouncer is still with us at 12 years old, still loves 'his' chis.



Another new dog, Cowboy. He has a frozen elbow and walks with a bad limp. He was passed over at the pound for months until he was on the euthanasia list. So I grabbed him. He barks at EVERYTHING! But I love the little guy.



This is Rocco, an American Bulldog. I acquired him when my daughter's landlord suddenly decided to make her apartments dog free. He's such a great old dog. 



Still have my adorable, weird Pepper Pot.



Scared Tito, who was about to be put to sleep at the pound because he had kennel cough and pneumonia. But he pulled through. He's so timid and fearful, but loves my daughter.



Billy Blue Boy, my heart dog. Should have named him Grrr, that seems to be all he does.



Another of my daughter's dogs, Sasha. She will be taking her back as soon as she finds a new place. 



And last, but not least, Babushka, the sock thief. I love this dog, but her heart belongs to my daughter.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What a lovely group! Do you have any issues with fighting? I also had a chi, years ago, that did the growly thing too. Couldn't walk past her without her growling. I told her she had a 'dirty' mouth, like her mom! (swearing is something I do!) Billy Blue Boy has really big ears! Thanks for updating us!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

No, not one issue with fighting with this group. I did have a group of chi mixes that hated the chis (?) and had to be crated when I left the house, but they have moved on and this group gets along pretty well. Just a few warning growls. And Billy doesn't growl at people! He growls at the dogs if they come near me, if they curl up next to him, and he has this thing he does where he'll grab a piece of dog food and bring it into his bed and growl if any dog walks by until I got annoyed and tell him to eat it and he'll eat it be quiet. lol Crazy dog. And, yes, his ears are huge! Makes up for the fact his tail in this tiny little thing, like a short string off his butt.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Pam, I loved pics of your current "kids!" As an oldie here, I can remember so many of your past and present rescues. I also recall when you and I were both quite active on the forum years ago, lol

Back in the day, when I was young enough to handle a big chi family, I had such a wonderful crew of 8 awesome chibabies.. but these days only 2 of my "senior boys" Neko, age 14 and Buster, age 13 remain of the original 8. We also have one girl, Snow, age 8 (daughter of our original Cocoa) and our baby, Mick who will be 2 in November. He was the final addition to our family as we are just getting too old to take on training puppies these days; and we didn't want Snow to be an "only" dog when Neko and Buster are gone.

I think of you in fond memories and always remember your huge heart.. Deb


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

chideb said:


> Pam, I loved pics of your current "kids!" As an oldie here, I can remember so many of your past and present rescues. I also recall when you and I were both quite active on the forum years ago, lol
> 
> Back in the day, when I was young enough to handle a big chi family, I had such a wonderful crew of 8 awesome chibabies.. but these days only 2 of my "senior boys" Neko, age 14 and Buster, age 13 remain of the original 8. We also have one girl, Snow, age 8 (daughter of our original Cocoa) and our baby, Mick who will be 2 in November. He was the final addition to our family as we are just getting too old to take on training puppies these days; and we didn't want Snow to be an "only" dog when Neko and Buster are gone.
> 
> I think of you in fond memories and always remember your huge heart.. Deb



Thank you, Deb! I'm slowly downsizing, as I'm getting old, too. lol I did have a 2 year old sweetie, but I found her a new home. But, I decided, no more dogs and especially no more puppies. My daughter surprised me with her three dogs, I've already found a good home for her Lhasa apso. But her old American bull dog I'll probably just keep. And she wants Sasha back once she finds a new place to live. So, I'll be at 11 dogs for now. I don't know how long Xena has with her bad heart and collapsing trachea, and Bouncer is getting up there at 12, so it's slowing getting more manageable.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Wow I can't imagine your vet bills. 
But they are all super cute.
How old is Reggie? 
Are you going to rehome any of the others? Or just stick with 11 for a while.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, vet bills are tough. Especially since I just had to vet my daughter's three dogs, get Max neutered, Rocco needed surgery one his ear and needs neutering, but at his advanced age (10), finding a vet willing to do it at a price I can afford is unlikely, Sasha had ingrown nails in her pads and all three needed shots. SMH. The only one would think of rehoming would possibly be Rocco, but he's such a great dog, I think I'll keep him. Or Sasha if my daughter doesn't come get her. The rest have been with me since 2010-2013, they're going to stay with me, I've grown attached. 


Oh, and Reggie is about 13 years old.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am so grateful to my vet for accepting payments. I have known them for almost 18 years and paid every time, until I experienced financial problems. I asked and they said yes! I get the rabies shots at the local pound and bring the paper work in, so that they have the record. I am looking at a low cost place that will do a dental on Emmie, but so far, with her grade 3 heart murmur and the elevated Alkaline Phosphotase (from taking phenobarbital) it is so far, no go.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

susan davis said:


> I am so grateful to my vet for accepting payments. I have known them for almost 18 years and paid every time, until I experienced financial problems. I asked and they said yes! I get the rabies shots at the local pound and bring the paper work in, so that they have the record. I am looking at a low cost place that will do a dental on Emmie, but so far, with her grade 3 heart murmur and the elevated Alkaline Phosphotase (from taking phenobarbital) it is so far, no go.


Yeah, this last time when I brought Rocco in the vet had quoted me between $200-$300 for his surgery, when I got there, the estimate was $515. I only had $300, but she said since I'm there all the time. they would take what I had and I could pay the rest when I got paid. But the actual cost was $420, and with my credit card and what I had in the bank, I was able to paid it in full.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Reggie looks great for 13!
Maybe Rocco should just stay unfixed as I'm sure it be really expensive with a 10 year and you still have 10 others to think about.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Ari1405 said:


> Reggie looks great for 13!
> Maybe Rocco should just stay unfixed as I'm sure it be really expensive with a 10 year and you still have 10 others to think about.


13 is still young for a chihuahua! My Tiko lived to be 17! Reggie still darts out the door if your not paying attention, but he only can make it next door instead of down the street any more. And he's quite content to be carried back. lol


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

That's too cute 😄
Well my girl dog is about 11/12 and I think she's old lol but she's black so her face is getting gray


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, my black dogs started showing grey around 5 years old. Pepper now has silver around his neck and down his back and his tan is now cream on his face and chest, with his legs still tan. Weird color changes.


----------

